# Software Developer work?



## ange (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi,

I'm considering moving to Dubai early next year but I'm struggling to find any information regarding jobs. I'm a software developer and I have been to a number of recruitment agency websites looking for information. The first thing I've noticed is that there don't seem to be many developer jobs advertised, and those that are don't have salaries specified. I've read that there are a lot of Indian developers which means that the market rate is low. I've sent my CV to around 15agencies but haven't had a single response back, not even an acknowledgement in the form of 'thank you for your CV, we will be in touch if any opportunities arise'.

I'm wondering how difficult it will be for me to find a job and what kind of salary to expect. Would I have better luck coming out to Dubai on a visitors permit and looking for work once I'm there than trying from the UK?

Any advice on this would be much appreciated.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

What exactly makes you want to come to Dubai? It's not the get rich quick place it's sometimes made out to be. And if you are a Software Developer it is absolutely guaranteed that you won't get rich here or anywhere else in the ME. For IT you are best off in North America or Europe. 

And yes what IT jobs there are here are filled by cheap Indian techies. It is not worth if for you to come here unless you will be seeking IT Management positions. Do you have any supervisory experience in past jobs? You can hype that up on your CV to market yourself for a Management position that might pay upwards of AED20k/mnth.


----------



## shawn1125 (Oct 10, 2008)

Ange,

The market is very tough out here, just as you have described. I am also in the same boat. A software developer with more than 8 years of experience in many major platforms and managerial experience.

Yet, there aren't that many pure development positions available here. They are all either in sales or IT Management. In this case, management does not necessarily mean development management. It could vary from desktop support to crm software management. It seems there are some jobs in the area of SAP, Oracle, and other such software vendors.

Even though few development jobs that are available pay ridiculously low wages. I have seen developer positions here offering between $500-1000 per month. Which to me is a joke, but is the norm out here. 

So be warned before you leave it all to come out here, as I have done, the market isnt as great as you might be led to believe. Come out here on a visit visa and see for yourself.


----------



## ange (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks Shawn. Have you managed to find work?

DesertStrandard - My boyfriend works in construction and has been offered a job in Dubai, so I'm looking at whether it is feasible for me to move too. It doesn't look like it so far! 

I have technical lead experience but not really IT management as it's not what I want to be doing. I would be happy to work in a different role for a year or 2 whilst in Dubai, but I wouldn't expect to be able to get work in another role without proven experience. Also I guess that due to visas and the fact that employers seem to have to sponsor you for everything, it's not a country where I could easily find office admin/temp work etc if I'm struggling to get IT work?


----------



## steve_macleod (Oct 20, 2008)

*Oracle Developer wants work in Dubai also*

Hi,
I too am looking into the possibility of moving out to Dubai. As an Oracle Developer ive seen salaries ranging from 2000USD - 5000USD per month. Where the mid-level of this band would equate to around 13K dirhams. This sounds OK, until the cost of accomidation is taken into account... However, as I understand you may get accomidation paid for, or at the very least an allowance. I have a friend who works at the American Hospital, earning 11k Dir and with accomidation fully paid by the employer, who says that you can live comfortably on this.

Its unfortinate to hear that the market is saturated by lowly paid Indian techs. I would be interested to hear anyones experience on finding work in the Oracle sphere. I send out some applications, and started the process of registering CVs etc. So It will be interesting to see if I get any responses.

But in the mean-time, if anyone has a requirement for an Oracle Developer with 5+ years experience, an emphasis on quality, fantastic communication skills and a "can-do" attitude... dont be a stranger!


----------



## ajhgray (Oct 1, 2008)

steve_macleod said:


> Hi,
> I too am looking into the possibility of moving out to Dubai. As an Oracle Developer ive seen salaries ranging from 2000USD - 5000USD per month. Where the mid-level of this band would equate to around 13K dirhams. This sounds OK, until the cost of accomidation is taken into account... However, as I understand you may get accomidation paid for, or at the very least an allowance. I have a friend who works at the American Hospital, earning 11k Dir and with accomidation fully paid by the employer, who says that you can live comfortably on this.
> 
> Its unfortinate to hear that the market is saturated by lowly paid Indian techs. I would be interested to hear anyones experience on finding work in the Oracle sphere. I send out some applications, and started the process of registering CVs etc. So It will be interesting to see if I get any responses.
> ...


I'm moving to Dubai in 2 weeks to work in IT recruitment. Have a look at my company's website and get registered: Charterhouse Partnership
Failing that, wait til I start on 9th Nov and send me your CV directly!!


----------



## ange (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll definitely send you my CV once you're working. I've been trying to get a contact in recruitment for weeks but not a single response. Is there a way to contact you directly? Don't worry, I'll wait until you're officially in the job! Thanks.




ajhgray said:


> I'm moving to Dubai in 2 weeks to work in IT recruitment. Have a look at my company's website and get registered: Charterhouse Partnership
> Failing that, wait til I start on 9th Nov and send me your CV directly!!


----------



## ange (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey Steve,
Have you managed to contact ajhgray since the last post about sending our CV's? Have you had any luck finding work yet, or even getting any responses? I'm really struggling. Even recruitment agents that have been recommended to me by name have ignored my direct emails! If you know of any agents that do actually respond I'd be really grateful if you could let me know. I'm wondering whether I'd be more likely to be considered with a Dubai address on my CV.

Cheers, Angie




steve_macleod said:


> Hi,
> I too am looking into the possibility of moving out to Dubai. As an Oracle Developer ive seen salaries ranging from 2000USD - 5000USD per month. Where the mid-level of this band would equate to around 13K dirhams. This sounds OK, until the cost of accomidation is taken into account... However, as I understand you may get accomidation paid for, or at the very least an allowance. I have a friend who works at the American Hospital, earning 11k Dir and with accomidation fully paid by the employer, who says that you can live comfortably on this.
> 
> Its unfortinate to hear that the market is saturated by lowly paid Indian techs. I would be interested to hear anyones experience on finding work in the Oracle sphere. I send out some applications, and started the process of registering CVs etc. So It will be interesting to see if I get any responses.
> ...


----------



## 54248 (Jul 21, 2007)

Most of the agencies I contacted never responded to emails. Even the ones who are meant to be web orientated.

The only way to get the role or interviews is to do the research on AMEInfo on the types of companies you want to work for, and failing that -- lots of footwork.

Assuming you've signed up to a software engineering tech forum, why not post a forum message asking if there are any agencies who specialise in what you do? Thats what I did.

As I mentioned in another thread, try Dubai Media City, Internet City and the BBC Building.... and yes, if you're a s/w engineer, web designer, developer or programmer you will be competing with Indians, etc who will work longer hours on smaller wages, and they can easily learn your skillset.


----------



## ange (Oct 17, 2008)

That's good to know, it's not just me then! So do you think I'd have more of a chance if I was in Dubai rather than contacting from the UK? I'll definitely have a look at what you've mentioned below, thanks. Regarding low salary, that was worrying me to begin with but my partner should be earning enough to support me so although a good salary would be nice, I'm thinking about work from the point of view of getting a visa and being able to stay in the country rather than earning a great salary.



worchyld said:


> Most of the agencies I contacted never responded to emails. Even the ones who are meant to be web orientated.
> 
> The only way to get the role or interviews is to do the research on AMEInfo on the types of companies you want to work for, and failing that -- lots of footwork.
> 
> ...


----------



## 54248 (Jul 21, 2007)

> So do you think I'd have more of a chance if I was in Dubai rather than contacting from the UK?


That's not to say it can't be done via the UK, but the best way to experience it, I feel, is to come over for 30/60 days visit on arrival visa and have a look around.


----------



## marct (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Ange you sound really nice, hope you get a good job!

When you're out in Dubai, let me know and we'll go out on a date! xx


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

marct said:


> Hey Ange you sound really nice, hope you get a good job!
> 
> When you're out in Dubai, let me know and we'll go out on a date! xx


That was a "coffee on the keyboard" moment....


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi, I work for an interesting tech consultancy over here, doing some really cool projects, and we're looking to hire. It's an american company so pays good US/UK rates. If you have any of the following to a good/excellent standard: .NET, WPF, WCF, Silverlight, MOSS, SQL Server, MS Surface, Live Mesh... all very Microsoft-stuff so no uses for Oracle skills I'm afraid.

Anway, PM me if it sounds like it suits, and I will be out on thursday in Barasti so grab me then.


----------



## developerpk (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi,
I am coming to dubai on next week. I have a 3+ years experience on web. Mainly in php mysql. Give me your email address so that i will contact u.
Thanks,
Vicky


----------



## ianr (Feb 8, 2010)

hi guys, any luck finding a job thus far? im also looking for work here in Dubai, been here for over a week now but still nothing. any chance you can help me out? give me some referrals/tips perhaps. im a software engineer specializing in VB6/NET, Oracle and Crystal Reports.


----------



## ange (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi. Have you tried Dubai Real Estate Property ? Job, Apartments & more Properties in Dubai with Dubizzle Dubai - I've had a bit of luck on there in the past, and also try contacting IQ Selection and Charterhouse recruitment agents. Recruitment is fairly slow out here so hearing nothing back in a week isn't unusual, I've had 2 jobs so far and both took me about a month of looking/interviews etc. Good luck!


----------



## ianr (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah, ive been checking out job postings in dubizzle and gulf news everyday since i came here. My friend told me to go to Dubai Media City and just send out apps in person to the different IT companies there. Im a bit hesitant though. Is that even allowed? Where I came from you'd be lucky if the company guards will even let you in without an appointment. Any inputs?


----------



## ange (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm not sure about just turning up but you could always try to get a listing of the companies there and call them up to find out about vacancies I guess. Do you have any sharepoint experience or web development? I've heard about a vacancy but it's in Abu Dhabi, although I believe there is a driver who takes people from Dubai. Not sure if it's even still open, but I could find out if you have the experience.


----------



## abiaabida (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Buddy!!!

Recently only Dubai emerging the IT industries... so who need to work on Dubai as a Developers & Programmers is very lucky soon to earn money and high position... with intellectual...meet again... thanks for sharing...


----------



## ianr (Feb 8, 2010)

ange said:


> I'm not sure about just turning up but you could always try to get a listing of the companies there and call them up to find out about vacancies I guess. Do you have any sharepoint experience or web development? I've heard about a vacancy but it's in Abu Dhabi, although I believe there is a driver who takes people from Dubai. Not sure if it's even still open, but I could find out if you have the experience.


unfortunately i dont have any experience as a web developer.  thanks for the advice Ange, ill try calling the companies first and see how it goes.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Forget sending your CV online to agencies, I've found this out the hard way. 1 - half of them don't exist, 2 - a lot of them don't have the jobs they are advertising or are all advertising the same job already advertised on the company's website. Also, common sense is always in short supply here. One recruitment consultant told me that they advertise for a pilot or a brain surgeon and they get 500 CV's from accountants. As a result good recruiters are working off their contact book and face to face meetings, they simply do not have time to go through the emails.

That's not to say, get on the plane and see how you do out here. As you realise yourself the IT industry isn't great due to the amount of Indian labour. That said there are a few larger companies that will pay that bit extra for western educated IT staff. Your final problem with this, you will be up against hundreds of other applicants chasing that one position.


----------

